# Started a Smoker BBQ Trailer Build.....



## miliadis (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally decided to mount my BBQ on trailer...... Day 1 pictures... looks boring but I'm excited...

Idea was to put BBQ backto back and make one a smoker.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great start, it's nice to have a smoker on a trailer.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2012)

Great start  hope you post more pics of the build.  I'd like to follow you on this!


----------



## smokey charlie (Jan 16, 2012)

i love smoker builds keep us updated looks like a great start


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello Miladis - Please do us a favor and stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a SMF welcome. Also please update your profile to include your location 

Great start and this is going to be fun


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 17, 2012)

now you can take the party with you


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 17, 2012)

looks like a great start is that a dunk booth behind ya?


----------

